# How long can I be outside UK when on spouse visa ( 33 months )



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello 

I got my spouse settlement visa in novemeber 2014 and in a week I went to London and was there until mid may .
My son, born in jan , is a british citizen. 

How long can I stay outside the UK ?? I have heard something like 30 months out of the 33 or so . ( Such that, it doesnt cause any issues while re entry or any problem for FLR(M) and subsequent settlement etc. I dont want to extend the spouse visa again and again for not staying in the country enough ) . 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can stay away as long as you like provided you return before visa expiry. But in order to renew your leave, you need to be in UK for 30 months (2.5 years), and only absent due to holidays, business trips and other justifiable reasons. While the limit is 50% of your visa validity, any absences must be explained and acceptable to UKVI. So if you just left UK to take up another job abroad, which has no connection with your UK job (i.e. not being sent out by your employer), then you may have trouble in renewing. They do take compassionate reasons into account if you have to stay abroad to care for a sick relative etc.


----------



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

So out of 33 months that thw visa is valid, I am expected to be in the UK for 30 months, failing which I will have trouble renewing and obtaining FLR(M) ??? 

Is that right ?? To put it simply ??


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

rummy298 said:


> So out of 33 months that thw visa is valid, I am expected to be in the UK for 30 months, failing which I will have trouble renewing and obtaining FLR(M) ???
> 
> Is that right ?? To put it simply ??


You asked if staying out of the country 30 months out of the 33 months would be OK.

No it would not....... as Joppa said a reasonable time outside the country for vacations, business trips would be fine. 

The visa is issued for people to LIVE in the UK; if you are out of the country for 30 of the 33 months you are not living in the UK - hence you could have problems renewing visa.


----------



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

No no, it was a typing error on my part. My question is if i do NOT stay for 30 months out of 33 will it create a problem ??? 
Like say, If i were in the UK for 27 or 28 months or so out of the 33 , will it cause problems


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

rummy298 said:


> No no, it was a typing error on my part. My question is if i do NOT stay for 30 months out of 33 will it create a problem ???
> Like say, If i were in the UK for 27 or 28 months or so out of the 33 , will it cause problems


If you had a valid reason for being out of the country for 5 or 6 months it might not cause a problem. Difficult to be absolutely sure.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Justifiable reasons include holidays in line with your entitlement (such as 4-5 weeks of paid holidays a year), business trips (with confirmation from your employer) and compassionate grounds like caring for a sick relative (with medical evidence), and so on. The minimum you have to stay is half the visa validity, but even shorter absences can be flagged up if you can't justify them.


----------

